# Making a spider...



## Robert LaLonde (Jan 9, 2018)

Making a spider for my 14x40 seems on the surface of it to be an almost trivial task, but...  How do you attach it to the spindle?  I don't want to make a spider that reduces the working bore diameter of the lathe.  My first thought is a slip or near slip fit on the outside with brass tipped grub screws to secure it in place.   Brass tipped so if I want to do something else in the future I don't have to deal with the burrs raised by regular steel screws.  

Of course if I take that approach I have to cut out the cover to clear it.


----------



## mksj (Jan 9, 2018)

Depends on your spindle. Assuming you have a 1440 with a 1.59" spindle, an example of a spider for a previous 1440 spider build is attached. You can get 2.5" tubing with a 1/2" wall or just turn it from solid rod. You usually need to enlarge the belt cover hole to fit the increased spider diameter.  I drilled some small divots in my spider to lock it on with the set screws, but you would do just fine to but some brass tips on spindle locking Allen screws. There is no twisting force on the spider. Be sure if you use brass tipped  cap screws for the spider, that the holes in the spider are such that the heads will not interfere with the cover or the cover retaining post when they are fully extended. I use knurled lock rings to secure the spider bolts, they can work their way out, especially when not torqued down on a piece of work. I made my own brass tips for the spiders, wouldn't waste your money on buying them. Also use ball bearing tipped cap screws with aluminum fingers. I prefer fine thread screws for this application, lock and spider screws are at 90 degree intervals.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 9, 2018)

Yep, you'll have to cut your cover, or remove it to open it. 
I keep my cover open when I need to use one.


----------



## Tozguy (Jan 9, 2018)

There was room on my lathe to just drill and tap the spindle itself. The screws fit between cover and headstock. No need to cut the cover. 
It also made for the shortest span through the spindle.


----------

